# [B]Free standing awning - Khyam Excelsior Motordome[/B]



## shaunandbrit (May 9, 2005)

We are considering buying the Khyam Motordome Excelsior free standing awning as an alternative to a safari/privacy room.
Has anybody any experience of them?
Are they easy and quick to erect?
Do they mate up reasonably well to the motorhome?
How do they fair in stronger winds compared with a conventional sidewall mounted awning (Omnistor etc)? - we never ever leave ours out when the wind gets up!
The best price we've found is £359 inc delivery.
Can you recommend an alternative.
Any advice/comments would be greatly appreciated.

Shaunandbrit


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Shaunandbrit

there are two threads which mention the Khyam awning:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6839.html&highlight=khyam+awning
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8083-days0-orderasc-15.html

I was considering one myself as I have a khyam tent and it's a good piece of kit. If you buy one let us know how it is please


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi shaunandbrit 

kyhams are very good tents ! we have a kyham motordome ex
they erect very quickly ,.. when you got the nack :roll: 
but the only issues i have are fixing to the van ... either throw
a figure 8 awning rail :roll: i have a J RAIL so to take the tunnel down quickly also reserve my pitch but this not ideal on windy days i have too
support with guide ropes... when on van :!: :!: 
has i said the kyham erects in minutes , but pegging takes longer
something to bear in mind, but i think they give a great xtra room in the summer months only i dont use it in winter! 
i bought mine which was last years colours so got it cheaper
i would search camping sites online for the best price


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Just click on webpage name for a cheap alternative:

Web Page Name


----------



## 98849 (Apr 23, 2006)

*motordome awning in a storm*

we just had first storm with motordome awning, and I hadn't realised before that it's inadvisable to keep awning attached to j rail, but immaterial because the damn thing wouldn't stay on anyway. wind kept getting under and lifting fig 8 bar off j rail. Just when you need a safe dry link to your poor kids and dogs sleeping out, you have to get soaked every time you go out. Surely there is a way of securing it to the motorhome that is safe in windy conditions?
the actual tent space superb, very stable, good shape, all usable space, and can be put up / taken down by an 11 year old in 10 minutes - the envy of the traditional caravan awning owners - average 1 hour.


----------



## Dudcotion (Feb 12, 2006)

We love ours, but you have to bite the bullet with the attachment business. I screwed and glued a length of awning rail to the high top and using the figure of eight plus two lengths of awning bead sewn back to back its far quicker and easier than it sounds. Colin.


----------



## 98849 (Apr 23, 2006)

*say that more slowly*

you'll have to try that again in idiot lproof anguage - not done caravans so dont know what you mean
any chance of something pictoral or very slow instructions
start with the different rail & tell me what the other bits are


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: motordome awning in a storm*

great awning


fluff said:


> we just had first storm with motordome awning, and I hadn't realised before that it's inadvisable to keep awning attached to j rail, but immaterial because the damn thing wouldn't stay on anyway. wind kept getting under and lifting fig 8 bar off j rail. Just when you need a safe dry link to your poor kids and dogs sleeping out, you have to get soaked every time you go out. Surely there is a way of securing it to the motorhome that is safe in windy conditions?
> the actual tent space superb, very stable, good shape, all usable space, and can be put up / taken down by an 11 year old in 10 minutes - the envy of the traditional caravan awning owners - average 1 hour.


hi from the picture above last year at hunstanton the kyham
kept coming off my J rail too :roll: :roll: great awning but you need a awning rail c type , this is the one off the reasons why i put a fiamma f45i on mine :wink:

saruman


----------



## 98849 (Apr 23, 2006)

*got to be more specific . . I'm not into tech stuff*

I'm a dim amateur so be more specific - I only got a motorhome for the views it affords me, not the hours it eats up p***ing about with the gadgets.
so when I put on a c rail (found it now in catalogs), how do I attach the awning to it, what other bits do I need to buy, and how does that make it stay on better?
both kyham and the dealer told me I needed j rail - are they simpletons?


----------



## 98849 (Apr 23, 2006)

*question for dudcotion*

i (think) get the idea of the beaded tapes to make flexible link between a new c rail and fig 8, but where can I buy lengths of beaded tape? can it go thru regular sewing machine?


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: got to be more specific . . I'm not into tech stuff*



fluff said:


> I'm a dim amateur so be more specific - I only got a motorhome for the views it affords me, not the hours it eats up p***ing about with the gadgets.
> so when I put on a c rail (found it now in catalogs), how do I attach the awning to it, what other bits do I need to buy, and how does that make it stay on better?
> both kyham and the dealer told me I needed j rail - are they simpletons?


hi ok you .. dont use your plastic figure 8 attachment... when attaching to a awining rail just use the cord on the end off 
the tunnel section.. it will stay on better. because it will be like a caravan awning and be unable to pull off in winds. :wink: 
i got the t- shirt on this on a windy day :roll: :roll: i got some photos somewhere

saruman


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
if you click on my picture off the awning it will magify and see the white cord you put in the awning rail .. do not use the figure 8


----------



## 98849 (Apr 23, 2006)

*i must be stupid*

but doesn't that mean you can't just quickly unclip it and drive off - it means on settng up you have to attach tunnel before you peg tent part down and then have whole structure loose from gound to remove from rail again? other wise you can't get the end of the cord into the end of the rail.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: i must be stupid*



fluff said:


> but doesn't that mean you can't just quickly unclip it and drive off - it means on settng up you have to attach tunnel before you peg tent part down and then have whole structure loose from gound to remove from rail again? other wise you can't get the end of the cord into the end of the rail.


yes ................ :roll:

Thats why i got fed up with the idea and went for a fiamma 
f45i with a safari room if need , but i only attach if i am staying more than 3 days and dont need to move. :arrow: 
i thought about that idea off a connection between the f8 and the van c rail. but thought otherwise, it all depends how easy it is to take the cord out off the c rail :roll: and you dont know that till you try it and get a awning rail to fitted
and then you dont know till then ..if it works ok :roll:

has i said :tshirt:

saruman


----------



## Dudcotion (Feb 12, 2006)

I found the essential back to back beaded tape on the internet and bought a length. Sadly I have never found the site again. As this beaded edge is a standard part of all caravan awnings, as well as the Khyam, I guess that any awning repairer could run you up a back to back length. It's tough stuff and would need an industrial sewing machine. It really does the trick. You detach as fast as you can pull it out, and putting it back is nearly as fast. If you park the van in the right position that is.
The J rail stuff is nonsense. Dealers who recommend it don't know what they are talking about. Cheers, Colin.


----------

